# Navarre Beach 11-3, 6am-9am



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I was beat to spot where we caught 5 reds last Saturday. Two anglers with two huge white trucks with 20 rods each beat me!!!!!! Ha they had a lot. 

Headed east and fished at public access 38B. It was slow but managed a nice whiting and a 14 inch Pompano. Both caught on frozen shrimp with my Fish Gum Pomp Chews. I’ll post a video later. I will be giving away some of my Pomp Chews on my YouTube channel soon.

God bless,
Tony


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to make plan B work ! Break out some cheese grits !


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Way to make plan B work ! Break out some cheese grits !


I learned that from you!!!

I learned


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here’s the video: 

https://youtu.be/QdZMfZP6Oxw


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool video !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Cool video !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



King, where’s everybody gone? Quiet on here.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The feedback to people's reports has gone down hill....I'm talking over a cliff down hill ! I really don't understand it. Still a decent amount of views but crickets in the adaboy department. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch.... We are gonna make a quick run out there this afternoon for a couple hours. Looks favorable. I haven't been on in a good while and I have noticed the same as for as people’s responses...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good way to spend 3 hours! I need to learn how to catch the pompano, I hear they are excellent table fare


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I fished from 12-dark last saturday at 38c, one whiting all day on the surf rods. The surf seemed like a ghosttown as i was paddling baits out. Did manage 2 very nice sharks through.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

AdrenB said:


> I fished from 12-dark last saturday at 38c, one whiting all day on the surf rods. The surf seemed like a ghosttown as i was paddling baits out. Did manage 2 very nice sharks through.


Man I rode out there at 5 am, the storm came in and I left! I never set up. I am pretty sure I am going this Saturday morning. If anyone wants to meet me out in Navarre Beach I’ll post where I’ll be. Don’t mind at all meeting new anglers and learning from you.


----------

